# Gibson case handle repair/replacement?



## Emohawk (Feb 3, 2006)

Hey all,

The handle on my roommate's Les Paul case has separated on one end. The leather loop has pulled out of the handle. PITA.

I was wondering if there's anywhere to get a replacement handle, or if anyone had a suggestion for a repair?

Thanks,
Kirb


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2007)

Here's what I did.
I cut approximately 14" of old black
extension cord cable, looped it through
and wrapped it with black electrical tape.
Works great for me.


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2007)

laristotle said:


> Here's what I did.
> I cut approximately 14" of old black
> extension cord cable, looped it through
> and wrapped it with black electrical tape.
> Works great for me.


I did something similar to the handle on my PRS case when it fell off. Worked great at first, but if you have to hang on the handle for any length of time you heat up the tape and the adhesive starts to run and it gets all over your hands.

You can but replacement handles that have watch band type ends at most guitar stores.


----------



## voxworld (Feb 9, 2006)

I took a case to a luggage shop that put a real nice handle on for about $30.00.


----------

